
After 40 Years, C-Span’s Founder Signs Off - eplanit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/after-40-years-c-spans-founder-signs-off-11555713751
======
doe88
I'm really addicted to their _American History_ lectures where they record
real history courses on different topics and from different colleges and
universities, I listen them as podcasts it's really great. It also contrasts
with the decreasing quality of podcasts overall, where quantity now trumps
quality and where authors now make _media tours_ of popular podcasts, so much
so that you end up with the same guest on the same topic on several podcasts
in your feed... it's television all over again...

------
IloveHN84
Time for rent

